# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Голливуд готовит новый Апокалипсис

## Irina

*Голливуд готовит новый Апокалипсис*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 17 июня. Режиссер «Битвы Титанов» и «Перевозчика 2» Луи Летерье снимет фильм-катастрофу, в котором Земля перестает вращаться.

Как передает Lenta.Ru, по сюжету картины человечество оказывается на грани уничтожения из-за того, что Земля постепенно «замедляет вращение и теряет гравитацию». На фоне наступающего апокалипсиса главный герой занят поисками пропавшего сына. Новый фильм будет смесью «Послезавтра» Роланда Эммериха и «Заложницы» Пьера Мореля.

Продюсером выступит Джордж Нолфи. Производством «Гравитации» займется Mark Gordon Production, а прокатом — компания Universal Pictures.

Примечательно, что это не единственный фильм под названием «Гравитация», который в настоящее время находится в разработке. Так, Альфонсо Куарон работает над одноименной картиной с Робертом Дауни-младшим. Сюжет ленты строится вокруг женщины, которая пытается вернуться на Землю после космической аварии на орбите.

Британская компания Framestore, занимающаяся разработкой спецэффектов для картины, заявила на своем сайте, что новый фильм по амбициозности будет сравним с «Аватаром». В частности, около 60% событий, происходящих на экране, будут создаваться с помощью компьютера.

----------

